

The One-Dayer - wenbin
https://medium.com/inside/the-one-dayer-7efd683ada9e

======
liyuanli
Interesting idea, and nicely coined. As long as teams or individuals set
modular and attainable (hard, but attainable) goals, one-dayers put a
constraint on participants, and stimulates the subconscious to strive for
better focus and communication. Reaching the predefined goal in a day is its
own reward. I can imagine myself working with more zeal for that satisfaction
at the end of the day. One-dayers can also be used for scoping/investigative
work: they are short enough in duration to not be crippling in the larger
scheme of things.

